# make: fatal errors encountered -- cannot continue



## javon (May 13, 2014)

Hi,

I have some problems with the ports tree. I ran `portsnap update` and from that point I cannot install new packages with the `make install clean` command. It still gives me this:

```
# make
Unknown modifier 't'

"/usr/ports/Mk/bsd.port.mk", line 1767: Malformed conditional (defined(USE_RC_SUBR) && ${USE_RC_SUBR:tu} != "YES")
Unknown modifier 't'

Unknown modifier 't'

Unknown modifier 't'

Unknown modifier 't'

"/usr/ports/Mk/bsd.sites.mk", line 957: Malformed conditional (!empty(_PERL_CPAN_ID) && ${_PERL_CPAN_FLAG:tl} == "cpan")
Unknown modifier 't'

Unknown modifier 't'

Unknown modifier 't'

Unknown modifier 't'

Unknown modifier 't'

Unknown modifier 't'

Unknown modifier 't'

Unknown modifier 't'

Unknown modifier 't'

Unknown modifier 't'

"/usr/ports/Mk/bsd.port.mk", line 2929: Unclosed conditional/for loop
"/usr/ports/Mk/bsd.port.mk", line 2929: Unexpected end of file in for loop.

"/usr/ports/Mk/bsd.port.mk", line 6711: Unclosed conditional/for loop
"/usr/ports/Mk/bsd.port.mk", line 6711: Unexpected end of file in for loop.

make: fatal errors encountered -- cannot continue
```

I'm on FreeBSD 8.3.

Thanks a lot in advance.


----------



## SirDice (May 14, 2014)

The most likely cause is that the ports tree is broken on unsupported versions. 

viewtopic.php?f=5&t=46291


----------



## javon (May 14, 2014)

Thank you. I just did an update to 8.4-RELEASE-p9 and it seems ok.


----------

